# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  New Cataclysm zone preview - Mount Hyjal!

## Xel

*New Cataclysm zone preview 
- Mount Hyjal!* (lvl 78-82)

*General Information*
Entrance to Mount Hyjal has been blocked since the game came out. 
This far entering the zone has been possible only via Caverns of Time's
instance "Battle for Mount Hyjal". However the instance takes place in
the past which has made it impossible to say how the zone looks in today's
world. 

Luckily, our dear exploration section guys have been able to bypass the 
entrance-blocking portal and some of us have already seen a few screenshots
of the zone. Still, as the preview images released by Blizzard show, the zone
will probably be reformed, at least when it comes to models.

*Location:*


*Map:*


*Check the next page for the zone preview!*

[BREAK=Mount Hyjal in Cataclysm - Zone preview!]


_-Direct Quote from WorldofWarcraft.com-_



> *For years, Mount Hyjal and the wounded World Tree, Nordrassil, have remained cut off from the rest of Azeroth. Sealed away within a protective field of dense foliage by Malfurion Stormrage, Nordrassil has been slowly recovering from the devastation of the Third War, when Malfurion called upon the tree's power to destroy the archdemon Archimonde and repel the forces of the Burning Legion and Scourge. Now, with the impending cataclysm, the World Tree's well-being is threatened once more. From the Firelands within the Elemental Plane, Ragnaros and his minions prepare to burst into Hyjal and set Nordrassil ablaze -- and the conflagration would endanger all life on Azeroth.*
> 
> In World of Warcraft: Cataclysm, players will have the opportunity to explore the newly reopened Mount Hyjal as Azeroth's heroes, with the help of Ysera, Malfurion Stormrage and Hamuul Runetotem, are called upon to push back the armies of the Firelord, banish Ragnaros to the Elemental Plane and lay waste to the twilight dragon stronghold in nearby Darkwhisper Gorge. This all-new level 78-82 zone will feature multiple quest hubs, phased terrain and quest lines, portals to micro-zones within the Firelands, an all-new raid dungeon, and much more.
> 
> *The World Tree*
> Players will be able to enter Hyjal by way of Moonglade, to take on a series of high-stakes quests in a historic location alongside some of Azeroth's most renowned heroes. With a longstanding rivalry among the night elf leadership threatening to undermine the campaign against Deathwing, players will quickly discover the task of defending Nordrassil is more daunting than they had anticipated. In order to succeed, they must seek out the help of extremely powerful allies: the Ancients. 
> 
> *The Ancients*
> To protect Nordrassil and heal the devastation the invading fire elementals are causing across Mount Hyjal, players must first recapture the shrine of the wolf god Goldrinn. The ogres surrounding the shrine will not leave peacefully, but seizing the shrine will allow players their first opportunity to infiltrate the Firelands and shut down a key Twilight portal, slowing the advance of the nearby Twilight's Hammer in Hyjal. 
> ...



*Check the next page for official and unofficial ingame screenshots!*

[BREAK=Screenshots]
*Screenshots*

*Official*


*Unofficial* 
In subject to change!



*Thank you for reading!
-Xel*

----------


## Mr.Zunz

No flying in there except for the lightblue areas? D:

----------


## Xel

"Flying *only* area"  :Wink:

----------


## P1raten

The graphics is getting improved alot in cataclysm.

----------


## alj03

That first pic looks really nice.

----------


## RyeRye

Nice Xel.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ammunition

Looks Nice

----------


## Drunne

> The graphics is getting improved alot in cataclysm.


i sure hope so, would be awesome.

Great article btw ! Very informative.

----------


## homer91

One thing...

----------


## mmodame

I hope they keep up this graphics quality! Thanks Xel.

----------


## Bumking

maby a silly question, but how did ya get in there? ^^

----------


## Glynbeard

> Only time will tell if the Ancients' plan is a success -- but you'll need to do your part if there's any hope of saving Mount Hyjal from the twilight dragons, Ragnaros, and his minions of the Elemental Plane.


 Gogo *Ragnaros*! I remember getting into one raid who made it that far back in the day and we got our butts kicked, maybe I'll get another chance now though!  :Big Grin:

----------


## barthen

The "unofficial screenshots" have been live for ages. You can see them right now on live servers if you go to mount hyjal (the hijal in kalimdor, not the raid). You'll have to bypass "Malfurion's protective shield" (just an invisible wall)

----------


## Xel

Do you want a thread on Vashj'ir, it was announced today?

----------


## RyeRye

Sure Xel.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sychotix

Yeah, what barthen said. Those things have been in place since pre-bc. I explored this area a LONG time ago... and even brought friends! =P

----------

